# how can i make my cat more vocal?



## Chinisimo (Feb 16, 2004)

i tried to make her meow but it's only works sometimes.

everytime i'm about to feed her, she'll come to her food bowl and i'll go "meow" and i don't drop the food until she meows. it works sometimes. and when she does meow, she let out a studdering mee...ooooo....wwww.... 

she does make some noises that i think is a whining noise. but i want her to have a more convectional meow. think i'm expecting something unrealistic?


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Lordy, Xander never shuts up! You sure you want a constantly meowing cat? Sometimes Xander sounds like he's in death throes or something; it's really nuts.

We just paid a lot of attention to any vocalizations, which rewarded it. All our cats are talkative.


----------



## Cyprian (Jun 25, 2003)

From my experience with any cat I've had, if you speak them often, just like they are a human 'person' (as of course cats are people in their own way hehe) they tend to respond well. When they do mrrr or meow at you talk back in an encouraging happy voice. Generally if you say a word back that sounds kind of like the type of meow, they seem to like it. If they already know their names it's easier, as then you can get their attention by saying their name, and then say something to him, as a question, they can tell the difference between just talking, and you asking something, and sometimes they'll answer back! They can get to the point where they absolutly love when you chat at them, I can get my Gizmo purring just by talking to him and telling him how perdy he is in a sweet voice 

Good luck


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

oooooooh 4 outta my 5 cats never shut up!
butch is the best, i swear sometimes i end up having a conversation with him. I can usually get a good 4 or 5 sentences out talking ot him, with him meowing back when im done! best way i think is to try and talk to them more, thats all ive done.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a friend whose cat actually CAN'T meow... There's a problem with her voice box. She tries to all the time - but it just sounds like a gasp. She was born that way and it has caused no problems.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i have a another question: how do i make my cat shut up? :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Dunga always talks. But Yoda is quiet. Sometimes she meows or does some other noise but it sounds very funny! It sounds like she is trying but doesn't know how to do it properly. At least she is trying....  Maybe in few months she will do perfect meow!


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

Lately, Boo and Drizzle have reversed roles. He's vocal, she's not. She (boo) usually is though. It's odd.

I'm to the point where it doesn't matter one way or the other. It's up to them.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I used to have a cat that I don't think was capable of meowing and she could hardly purr. She would make those little throaty chirps and that was the extend of her vocalization. 
Velvet talks all the time!! She has full, full range of voice. I agree that talking to them encourages it, not to mention giving in when she begs for something. Spoiled cat. :roll: 8)


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

my cats not bin with me long but its already *really* vocal.
he meows like mad for his dinner or a scratch behind the ear  
i find that he meows more if you look him in the eye and show that your paying attention then meow back :wink: 
not that i need to tho


----------

